# Found injured feral pigeon



## shauna (Apr 16, 2008)

I've never given much thought to pigeons before and do not know what to do. I noticed a pigeon sitting behind my work 6 days ago. I walked up to it and it tried to walk away but was clearly injured and cannot fly. It has been sitting in the exact same spot for almost a week. I have no idea what a pigeon eats, but I did try to cut up a strawberry and place it near the bird. I hate to see this bird like this and was hoping someone would know of a pigeon rescue/rehab in the Phoenix area? Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, Give me a moment to find the number for you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jody 623-566-0155 or 623-533-2348
In the mean time, please go pick the bird up and put it in a box. A towel on the bottom of the box would be great. Pigeons don't generally eat strawberries but you can offer it a little bit of water. Likely you will need to deliver this birds to Jody, if she can take it. Please remember that most people that do wild life rehab are not compensated in any way and small donations make a big difference.
Thank you for your kindness and concern for this bird. Please go bring it in now and then call Jody. Let us know.


----------

